# Tohatsu 50 Tiller...Noise in gear at idle



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Prop chatter. Stainless prop?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have noticed a lot of noise/vibration from these motors on tunnel hull skiffs. Anyone have 500 hours on the short shaft Tohatsu 50 HP four cycle?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Prop chatter. Stainless prop?


This would be my guess as well!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Press in and hold the main key for a second to change the idle speed. 650>750>850>950. Sometimes a little trim will load the prop enough to stop the rattle. Turning the wheel back and fourth to create drag will quiet it down. It's amazing how well sound travels up that drive shaft. Once you get it dialed in the rattle will go away. It takes a little tinkering.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Prop chatter. Stainless prop?


Yup. Foreman prop. 

Don't think its anything to worry about, but I know a few more of you guys are running the same motor and figured I'd ask.

@jmrodandgun - thanks, will try that!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Yup. Foreman prop.
> 
> Don't think its anything to worry about, but I know a few more of you guys are running the same motor and figured I'd ask.
> 
> @jmrodandgun - thanks, will try that!


I’ve experienced the same chatter in my Tohatsu 50 hp w/ Foreman prop on my LM.


----------

